# [risolto]problema avvio Xorg

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho appena installato gentoo, e ho scoperto che va anche senza xorg.conf   :Confused:   Vabbè, cmq mi sono messo a configurarlo, con xorgconfig, soprattutto per avere il layout keyboard italiano, e però ho avuto problemi... mi uscivano i seguenti errori

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) I810(o): unknown reason for exception
> 
> (EE) I810(o): cannot continue
> ...

 

allora ho provato a mettere 'vga' come driver (premetto che i driver per la scheda i810 sono installati), ma mi dice che VGA non supporta la profondità di colore a 24. allora ho messo a 16, stesso problema. Messo a 8, stesso problema... quindi ho rinunciato  :Very Happy: 

Ho provato, per prova, ad usare l'xorg.conf che avevo sull'altra distro (una debian unstable, con xorg 7.1), ma stesso problema... 

Avete qualche idea?

ciao e grazie  :Smile: Last edited by lordalbert on Tue Mar 13, 2007 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

prova ad usare vesa come driver

----------

## lordalbert

ho provato, lo stesso errore riportato prima (al posto di I810 c'è VESA), ma il resto è uguale

----------

## 102376

mi viene un dubbio posta il make.conf

con quale use hai compilato xorg

poi cerca di essere un po' + preciso versione gcc, versione xorg . posta un po di roba ... posta anche il xorg.conf

----------

## lordalbert

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>         FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
> ...

 

per la versione di gcc e xorg credo l'ultima.... l'ho appena installato da portage... cmq ora non mi viene il comando per vedere la versione dei pacchetti installati (dal man emerge, guardando veloce, non ho visto il comando...)

----------

## 102376

ma leggere una guida ????

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

```

(Per attivare il supporto a mouse e tastiera)

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

(Per schede Nvidia)

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

(O, per schede ATI Radeon)

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

te al posto nvidia o ati metti i810. magari metti anche quelli generici così intanto hai qualcosa di funzionate.

vga o vesa

poi dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## lordalbert

ma poi devo ricompilare xorg?

----------

## 102376

e si devi ricompilare xorg........ che due palle, vero???

magari quando hai un po' di tempo leggiti bene la guida su come funzionano le use flag. sono molto importanti.

----------

## lordalbert

 *zocram wrote:*   

> e si devi ricompilare xorg........ che due palle, vero???
> 
> magari quando hai un po' di tempo leggiti bene la guida su come funzionano le use flag. sono molto importanti.

 

Eh, si... mi è sfuggita... anche perchè ho installato e configurato xorg su altre distro mille volte, ormai lo conosco a memoria  :Razz:  e non ho pensato che ci fossero flag per la scheda video...

cmq no, non è palloso compilare (sarà che sono all'inizio  :Razz: ). ormai sono abituato a openoffice, gnome, etc... xorg non ci mette molto...

----------

## lordalbert

bah... non me l'ha compilato... ci ha messo 3 secondi... ho provato anche ad eliminarlo prima con emerge -C (è giusto?) ma è lo stesso, 3 secondi, non ha compilato... ma cmq, ora va, l'importante è quello.  :Smile: 

----------

## 102376

come non l'ha compilato.???? bho mi è nuova

----------

## Deus Ex

Probabilmente ha provato a compilare questo:

 *Quote:*   

> bluedolphin ~ # eix xorg-x11
> 
> [I] x11-base/xorg-x11
> 
>      Available versions:  7.1 (~)7.2
> ...

 

ma che essendo un meta-pacchetto (non perchè sia mezzo  :Wink:  ) non fa compilare nulla, se non tirarsi su tutti i pacchetti che sono sue dipendenze. Per poter ricompilare il tutto, deve dare:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C xorg-x11
> 
> emerge --depclean
> 
> emerge xorg-x11

 

e allora ricompila tutti i pacchetti relativi di xorg. Ricordatevi che xorg ora è modulare, ed è per questo che ha questo tipo di comportamento.

----------

## lordalbert

ah, ecco, mi mancava     emerge --depclean  :Smile: 

Cmq ora va lo stesso, quindi non sto a ricompilare tutto...

----------

